# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ժամանակը բուժում է…

## Երկնային

_Ասում են` ժամանակը բուժում է…
Բայց ինչու՞ երբ ետ ենք նայում և հիշում ենք մեր կյանքում առանձնահատուկ հիշվող պահերը, սովորաբար լաց ենք լինում… Որովհետև երբեք դրա մասին ոչ մեկին չե՞նք ասել, թե՞ որովհետև տխրությունն է իջնում, որ այդ ամեն անցել է… 
Ինչու՞ մենք այդ պահերը երբեք բաց չենք թողնում մեր հիշողությունից…
Ինչու՞, կարծես թե ներված, համակերպված ու մոռացված վիրավորանքի մասին մտածելիս ցավ ենք ապրում… 
_

----------


## Frigid-

> _Ասում են` ժամանակը բուժում է…
> Բայց ինչու՞ երբ ետ ենք նայում և հիշում ենք մեր կյանքում առանձնահատուկ հիշվող պահերը, սովորաբար լաց ենք լինում…_


Հարկ է ճշտել` առանձնահատուկ լա՞վ, թե՞ վատ պահերը: Թերևս երկու դեպքում էլ լաց լինել կարելի է  :Wink:  ո՞րն է խնդիրը:




> _Որովհետև երբեք դրա մասին ոչ մեկին չե՞նք ասել, թե՞ որովհետև տխրությունն է իջնում, որ այդ ամեն անցել է…_


Որովհետևներ կարելի է լիքը գտնել. այնուամենայնիվ, ամենակարևորը թերևս կարող է այն լինել, որ իմանալով հետևանքները` կցանկանայիր, որ իրերի դասավորությունն այլ լիներ:




> _Ինչու՞ մենք այդ պահերը երբեք բաց չենք թողնում մեր հիշողությունից…
> Ինչու՞, կարծես թե ներված, համակերպված ու մոռացված վիրավորանքի մասին մտածելիս ցավ ենք ապրում… 
> _


Էս դեմքում "ներված" ու "մոռացված" բառերն արժի կասկածի տակ առնել:

----------


## impression

Ինչ տարօրինակ ա բայց  :Smile: 
Ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ մարդիկ նույն հասկացությունն ընկալում են լրիվ յուրովի. անգամ գույները, երևի թե, ամեն մեկի համար ասենք "կանաչ" լրիվ տարբեր հասկացություն ա...
Նախ՝ ժամանակն իրոք բուժում է, բայց երևի թե էլի ամեն մեկի համար ընդհանրացված ասելը սխալ կլինի: Ինձ՝ բուժում է, սակայն հաստատ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կծիծաղեն այս մտքի վրա կամ էլ կքմծիծաղեն... 
Հետո... ամեն բան կախված է նաև նրանից, թե ոնց ես դու ինքդ վերաբերվում նրան, ինչը հանձնել ես ժամանակին, որ բուժի  :Wink:  եթե դու դա ընկալում ես որպես չփակված վերք, ապա ամեն միտք՝ դրա հետ կապված, ցավեցնելու ա, ինքդ քեզ քչփորելու ես ու տանջվես: Երևի թե որոշ մարդկանց համար ավելի ճիշտ է սեփական անցյալից պահպանել միայն լավ ու դրական հուշերը, էդպես ավելի հեշտ է, բայց դե, էլի եմ ասում, որոշ մարդկանց համար, ասենք մարդ կա՝ հաճույք ա ստանում տանջվելուց, ինչ իմանաս...

----------


## Frigid-

Մմմմ.... եթե անհատներից փաստումներ են պետք, ասեմ. 
Ժամանակն իմ ամենամեծ ընկերն ու թշնամին է. խլելով կյանքիս այդքան պետքական ակնթարթները` բուժում է ինձ այդքան անպետք վերքերը: (ոնց որ լավ ստացվեց, հը՞  :Think:   շաա~տ պաթետիկ....հեհեե  :LOL: )

----------


## Dayana

Ժամանակը բուժու՞մ է, ինչը՞, միթե՞ հնարավոր է բուժվել կամ մոռանալ :Xeloq:  չեմ պատկերացնում  :Sad:   ես արդեն 6 տարի ուզում եմ մոռանալ ու ապրել հանգիստ, բայց չեմ կարողանում, յուրաքանչյուր քայս կշռադատվում  է հենց այդ չմոռանալուս արդյունքում  :Blush:  ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ չեմ մոռացել  :Blush:  ու որ ժամանակն անզոր է բուժելու  :Blush:

----------


## unknown

Չես   պատկերացնի    ինչ   հարազատա   ինձ    այդ   ամենը:Ճիշտ   չէ    որ    ասում   են   ժամանակը    բուժումա,այլ   ավելի   շուտ    ժամանակի      ընթացքում   այդ   զգացմունքը   կամ   վիշտը    թաքցնում  է   մեր    հոգու    խորքում:Ու   մեկա    ուզած   չուզած   մի   որոշ    ժամանակ   անց    հիշեցնումա   մեզ:

----------


## chiburgen

Ժամանկը բուժում է: Ու առողջ կապրես մինչև, որ նորից չհիշես..... ամենիչ լավ է ընթանում  մինչև, որ սկսում ես հիշել: 
  Ես չգիտեմ թե այս թեմայի հեղինկը ինչ ցավոտ հիշողություններ ունի , որ ես կարանամ բավարա պատասյխան տամ իր հարցին, քանի որ բոլորս նույն ձև և նույնքան էլ տարբեր ենք մտածում, ընդունում, հասկանում, նեղվում, ուրախանում և այլն:Սակայն նենց երևույթներ կան, որոնց համար հիմա լացում ես , բայց հետո ժամանակը կգա ու կզգաս, որ ինչքան հիմար ես եղել ու կսկսես ծիծաղել ինքդ քո վրա:

----------


## @Lika@

Ժամանակը անզոր է ինչ-որ բան բուժել...Այն ավելի շուտ օգնում է համակերպվել տարած ցավին,ստացված վերքերին:Օգնում է խորասուզվել և չմտածել,հասկանալ քո սխալը,ճիշտը, նորից կարողանալ հավասարակշռել ամեն ինչ...Օգնում է նույն սխալը չկրկնել:
Ժամանակը չի բուժում ,այլ ուղղակի մոռացության է տալիս և խրում աշխատանքի կամ դասերի մեջ..........................................

----------


## Երկնային

_վայ մարդիկ, սխալ բաներ մի հասկացեք… 
թեման իմ կամ իմ պրոբլեմների մասին չի… 

բացել եմ, որովհետև առհասարակ շատ հաճախ եմ նման պատմություններ լսում, շատերի մոտ նման պրոբլեմ կա, ուզում էի ուղղակի ձեր կարծիքները լսել…_

----------


## chiburgen

Երկնային- բայց դե դու էլ ես չէ հիշում?

----------


## Bulbul

Հմմ :Think:  բուժու՞մ, ժամանակը չի բուժում այլ ստիպում է մոռանալ և իր յուրհատուկ փոշով է պատում, երբ մենք հիշողության ու ժամանակի փոշին մաքրում ենք այնինչ պիտի բուժվեր ավելի պայծառ տեսք է ստանում ու կրկին  ցավ պատճառում մեզ:

Սխալ է մոռանալը, բայց անցյալով պետք չի ապրել, ընդհամենը հիշել ամեն ինչ դրանից դաս քաղել ու չկրկնել նույն սխալները, սա մեզանից պահանջվում :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Երկնային- բայց դե դու էլ ես չէ հիշում?


_ամեն մեկս ինչ-որ բան ունենք հիշելու… բայց ես տենց ծանր չեմ տանում հիշողություններս…_

----------


## chiburgen

> _ամեն մեկս ինչ-որ բան ունենք հիշելու… բայց ես տենց ծանր չեմ տանում հիշողություններս…_


Բայց դե թեմայիտ սկիզբը նենց էմոցիայով ես գրել, որ լացս էկավ:Ակամայից ես էլ սկսեցի հիշել.........

----------

